# How to Train my Lab Puppy to fetch



## itsmacintosh (Oct 22, 2009)

Idk how to train my 12 week old lab puppy to fetch. Any suggestions?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

PLay play play!

Get several identical items. SOmething that has an end for you to grab onto can be helpful.

Start with just tossing and letting the puppy chase the article. If he picks it up good, if not, don't worry. Working in a narrow space such as a hallway with other doors closed can be helpful in the beginning.

Once he gets to the article, and either picks it up, or not, call his name, and show him another toy. Encourage him to return, and play with him when he does. THen toss another toy.

Work towards encouraging him to come back fast every time. If he picks up the object, run away from him, and call him to run towards you. When he gets there, either play tug for a minute, or show him the other toy and throw it.

DOn't take the object he brings back from him, this will teach him to duck his head and not come back. Play tug, and trade for another item.

Good luck!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppies tend to learn how to play fetch on thier own as they get older as long as your persistent in playing with them.


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

If you want to use the word "fetch" or any word for the dog to catch the thing and bring it to you, I suggest first you teach other commands that will bring the dog close to fetching little by little.

It is like you are teaching him a sentence, first u need to teach him the words.

Fetching means the dog has to recognize what he will fetch.
The dog will wait for you to throw it.
The dog will run to it.
Grab it.
Will bring it back to you.

I suggest you teach each of these steps first.

I would first teach the dog the word "to me"

let the dog run and then call it to you by saying "to me" when he comes give him a treat or love him to death by touching him and stroking him.

If you can throw the object and the dog runs to it and bites it then he has already done most of the work. Now he will understand what "to me" means and he will come to you with the thing he fetched. You always have to let him know he did a great job! So keep stroking him every time he does something right.



If he doesnt run to the object after you throw it, first play with the dog a little, hold the object in your hand, and say "catch" and make the dog hold it in his mouth. A few times. When he puts it in his mouth and holds it even for a second, give him a treat or praise him like crazy, like he did a great job. Then you can reduce the praise each time he does it so he can understand there are also other things he should do unless you want to stop. 

Then once he learns the word "catch" means put the object in your mouth, now u can throw the object a little far (not to far maybe he things you are trying to get rid of it) and then say "catch"

Then throw a bit farther and then farther until the distance you want him to fetch. each time he does it, praise him. Dont do any praising if he doesnt do what u want because if you praise he will think ok I did it.

You also have to teach him "to me" command like I wrote above.

All this would probably take about 30 minutes for an adult dog but for a puppy maybe tons of hours and several repetitions.


----------

